# New to the forums



## sm85tt (Oct 9, 2008)

hello everyone,
Im steve, 23, 
im new to the forum and have been browsing with interest as im picking up a year 2000 tt the 1.8t 225bhp jobbie next week! quite excited as ive always had sensible cars!! its low milage and looks as new so am pretty psyched!
Anyway.. hello to everyone...

From steve.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome Steve  have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hello and welcome 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

See how friendly the north east people are


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome, get the pics up ;-)


----------



## sm85tt (Oct 9, 2008)

will get some pics up soon as i get the car  looking forward to it!!!!!


----------



## sm85tt (Oct 9, 2008)

just picked it up!! x reg 225 quattro in silver !!! such a fun car to drive!!! its only got 27000 miles on the clock too just had 1 lady owner from new who used it "around town" . . will get some pics up soon


----------

